# Conquer Palomar Ride



## c0braje7 (Sep 28, 2005)

Anyone from the forum going to do this ride. I will be there and I thought it would be fin to meet up with some people.


----------



## tourdreamer (Sep 7, 2004)

Me and my buddy rode Conquer Palomar today. This was definitely a challenging ride but defintely well worth it reaching the observatory. The folks at the second rest stop were very helpful with plenty of food, water and ICE! The temperatures really soared quickly in the morning. On the return trip, my Polar had a temp of 108 at the base of the mountain near Lake Henshaw...brutal. I actually thought the climb back up Mesa Grande Road was much more difficult than Palomar...it didn't help that it was very hot and I was getting tired. My buddy's Garmin recorded a 13% incline during one of the switchbacks back up Mesa Grande. The choice of using East Grade Road up to the observatory was great in that vehicle and motorcycle traffic was very very low. 

Again, this ride was challenging and will do it again.


----------

